# Faux rock panels



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I came across this website that sells faux rock and brick panels that you can use to side your house with. They are made of polyurethane and look very real. Anyone ever tried these?

Faux Wood, Stone or Brick Panels | Natural Look for Less


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Haven't tried them but this one looks really cool:

Norwich Dakota Stone Wall | Fake Stone Panels


----------



## Lycosa (Jul 13, 2010)

They aren't cheap, but these are some really nice backgrounds here.

I'd rather go the DIY route, but if you have the money to throw around, those backgrounds are very detailed.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Those look pretty cool!

Although, I do admit, I like mine better...


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice job Vivworks! Did you make a mold and cast into it, or just use what came off the rocks?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

VivariumWorks said:


> Those look pretty cool!
> 
> Although, I do admit, I like mine better...


Yeah....I'm gonna have to agree with you there. Must be nice to have access to some rock walls like that ;P


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I made a mold off the impression from the silicone molding material. I made a second mold off the impression made from that one using a better quality material. Only came up to ~$700 for the first one. LOL. But since I'll be making a few of them so I should be able to the get the $ back.

While the rock pannels are nice, it has been 94-102F out all this last week and weekend. I'd trade some our rockwalls for some 80F weather!


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

these are cool too, if you're into natural stone. http://www.outwatercatalogs.com/lg_display.cfm/catalog/2010_Master_Catalog/page/1039


----------

